# Cheap and Dirty Deathwing



## equitypetey (Jun 28, 2010)

so this is something i was planning on doing, a Deathwing army!

At first wanted to go all the way and use forgeworld shoulder pads, do crazy awesome conversions and really go to town on this army. 

but after doing some test models with some spare AOBR termies i had laying around i thought hey why not do a quick cheap army and do it all with AOBR termies from ebay, spare bits from my bits box and the aid of bits and kits.

the log is really to make me Finnish this project as i tend to get distracted quite a bit.

first off all the bits came today yay!









and as you may have seen if you lurk around here i have already built Belial (made from spare torso, dark angels upgrade sprue and dread shin guards)









cyclone launchers (made from landspeeder typhoon launchers)









i have also made a librarian (built much the same way as Belial)









i should be green stuffing robes on Belial and the librarian.

Paint wise i have chosen to go with painting tutorial over at vanus temple (linky: http://www.the-vanus-temple.com/?p=152) as after paint testing it looked the best to me, all the other syles looked too bright and clean for a galaxy where there is nothing but war.

here is my test piece (unfinished as usual) 

























i don't expect to do much this week as i have an uni assignment i'm supposed to be doing but i am setting my self a target of maximum 8 weeks to finish this project.

so i think that's all i need to say for now as i want to get on building those termies 

questions, tips and c&c welcome


----------



## Muffinman (Aug 31, 2009)

I really like what you've done with Belial and the Librarian, especially the shoulderpads. I like how you made your Belial look unique, a guy at my local store plays deathwing and his belial is just the AoBR sergeant with some horrible GS hair, thats not even mentioning the fact that all his squads are a different colour, no bone. It definetly goes to say I'm really looking forward to seeing this army finished. How many points are you doing?


----------



## equitypetey (Jun 28, 2010)

1500 points 
list is:

Belial 

Librarian, termy amour 

termy squad, assault cannon, chain fist

termy squad, assault cannon, chain fist

termy squad, assault cannon, chain fist

termy squad, cyclone 

termy squad, cyclone


----------



## wombat_tree (Nov 30, 2008)

You are very good at painting! The glowing around the eyes looks great and the armour definitely looks very dirty. Nice work. +reputation


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

nice work, looking good. Like the belial model. Never would have thought of using dread shin guards as shoulder pads.


----------



## Snowy (Jul 11, 2009)

Thats a great idea, I hope you don't mind if I steal the idea of an AoBR Termies, I've been having a Termy craving lately, I can only roll 2s for armour saves at the moment.
Great looking Belial and the Libby is excellent.

Good luck in further conversioning.


----------



## equitypetey (Jun 28, 2010)

ok so last night i put them all together 









i'm hopefully going to do some GS work on the sergeants as they need some thing to distinguish them frrom each other maybe some robes, hair ect (i've tried doing hair and suck so if someone knows of a good tutorial let me know) 

so though i might show my assault cannon/chainfist guys 










simply just the assault cannon from the dark angels upgrade sprue which may i add is awesome, i thought i was only going to get one for my money but no you get two.










as i said cheap and dirty so for chainfists i simply stuck a chain sword on 

and just to mix up the batch a little bit as they pretty much don't look any different from each other i cut off the shield thing, which surprisingly was not that hard to do and clean up.


----------



## imm0rtal reaper (Jul 15, 2008)

A great start. 

Maybe use some BT robed torsos to add robes to the sergeants. 

Also, I's suggest chopping down the chainsword so it's similar in size to the actual chainfist.


Are you planning any land raiders or anything?


----------



## equitypetey (Jun 28, 2010)

not at the moment and if i expand i'm probably going to go down the dread/drop pod route as i do double LR's with my GK's and want a different game from these guys.


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

So how cheap did you get this army? That's always interesting to know in a quick and cheap army! 

Nice looking Belial, though! I use a mildly converted Chaos Terminator Lord kit on mine (no chaos symbols etc ) with lightning claws (the L.Claws from that kit is just gorgeous.)


----------



## papa nurgle (Jan 11, 2010)

I really like the weather-beaten style of your painting. It gives the model a nice texture! Great job!:victory:


----------



## equitypetey (Jun 28, 2010)

Cruor99 said:


> So how cheap did you get this army? That's always interesting to know in a quick and cheap army!


i think it all came to around £60-£70 in total, which isn't much more then a battle force box set is and i got a 1500 point army out of it :so_happy:



papa nurgle said:


> I really like the weather-beaten style of your painting. It gives the model a nice texture! Great job!:victory:


not my style, credit goes to the tutorial i linked on the first post. i just follow it


----------



## equitypetey (Jun 28, 2010)

so i thought i'd give you guys an update

here is one finished although the lighting cast across the shield needs redoing 









five others have their armour done, just needs details doing









the rest apart the models needing GS work have had first base coat and wash









and finally need some thought on the deathwing symbols which is preferable?


----------



## Otep (Mar 18, 2008)

my personal preference is go big or go home  the bigger one looks cleaner and probally easier to paint as well...

sexy looking army though  i may have to talk to my buddy about getting his 20+ termies from our five boxes of AoBR


----------



## Cruor99 (Mar 11, 2009)

Also, the one with the broken sword is the correct one to use. Deathwing does not have the standard Dark Angel symbol, it is always the broken sword, the Lion Sword - symbolizing their hunt for the fallen.


----------



## ownzu (Jul 11, 2010)

nice minis,broken sword is defo better +rep


----------



## equitypetey (Jun 28, 2010)

update time!!!!!

so no pics or the painting as you have seen it but i can now say i have finished the armour on 10 models and only have details to finish off on them although i did do the the symbols on them and went big.

i have also based all of the models.

and finally some pics!

i have re-done beliel and the libby 

















and i have done the necessary conversions and green stuff work on the squad captains.


































just need to finish all the painting now but looks like i'm on track for my deadline.


----------

